# Pic of home gyms



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking to build up a home gym in the garage as the cost of membership and petrol is started to creep up on me now,i have about 70kg of cast iron weights and a decent bench i was using before i joined a gym and although they are not olympic they did the job,

Just intrested to see where people train at home and what equipment they have?

I was worried at forst that i wouldnt be able to replicate the excercises at home,but when i thing of it its mostly free weight stuff i do anyway..

I do find that throwing in resistance excercises for my bi's and tri's does help them grow for me too soo a good low/high pulley is required

I can probably get the olympic weights and bars second hand locally really

So what do i need guys pics and advice welcome,


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Similar to above - get a decent power rack - you can train heavy and safe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

xpower said:


> View attachment 58886
> View attachment 58887
> View attachment 58889


Your spotters are high there..?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Your spotters are high there..?


 Was just after constructing the Rack iirc


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

xpower said:


> View attachment 58886
> View attachment 58887
> View attachment 58889


Man that is a great power rack.How much did it cost you?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Too ****ing much lol £400 for the rack (powertec)


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

this is a lovely bit of kit, and all bars and everything are olly, only thing is squating on your own can get scary, but my bro is usually about.

also, in the pic there is a smith aswell as the normal bar, we have now taken this off, as it was never used and just got on the way when spotting ect.

edit: another reason for removing the smith was that everytime you brushed passed it, you was covered in ****ing grease lol

all in all, i fcuking hate smith machines.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Im really liking the idea of a home gym recently, me and the missus are getting our new place soon so thinking about it too...

Do you have any problems focusing as apposed to in the gym, and do you feel you train as hard? Also what do you do for the lack of gash to look at during rest periods


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Im really liking the idea of a home gym recently, me and the missus are getting our new place soon so thinking about it too...
> 
> Do you have any problems focusing as apposed to in the gym, and do you feel you train as hard? Also what do you do for the lack of gash to look at during rest periods


I feel I can push harder at home as long as I have a spotter, I think this is mainly due to me being quite self consoius in the gym (grunting, shouting and sometimes even letting form slide abit to get a few more reps out) which I would never do at gym for fear of someone seeing, going to a forum and making a thread about it haha :lol:

There is no problem focusing as still in the same frame of mind as would be in at the gym, in alot of ways theres less distractions.


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Here mine


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

so jealous of all of you


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

general lee....i want that set up you have  looks excellent


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Cheers man 

Its what was a workshop attached to the house, when we viewed the place and saw the room it screamed GYM!!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fvckers !!!!!!

All your gyms are pretty good , I got a rack that was made in the 80's from steel girders and i mean proper home made. Got a rusty bar, some fixed rusty dumbells and a load of plates with a marcy bench that i got a few weeks back for £30.00 on ebay.

Thing is i would not change mine for any of the above ( i prob would )

The curling bar and first set of plates came from a guy at a carboot, they were all rusty and he wanted £5.00 for them. I bought them and he goes on to tell me that he used only these items to compete for mr wales back in the late 50's

Got a bar some bells and some more plates from another carboot,

Got the rack from a guy locally that i bought near a ton of olympic plates, fixed bells, dumbell rack bars, olympic bench and loads of other bits. Had rusted right out but i got a wire drill bit and got um up to a good standard. Couldnt get the bench in the house even and the bar was to long for the spare room so sold it all and kept the bench and a few bits. Bought for £300 and sold for £600 so not only have the bits cost me nothing but i am in profit from it

I will take a picture so you can all see hold old skool and ****ty it looks


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome set-up you have there man. It looks better than the gym I pay monthly for.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Looked on eBay out of interest - sh1tload of gym equipment bargain item number 400224081720 cant post a link to it for some reason


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This it?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/400224081720?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp5197.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D400224081720%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1#ht_1085wt_1139


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah I thought that looks a bargain if you got the room!!!


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

spike1 said:


> this is a lovely bit of kit, and all bars and everything are olly, only thing is squating on your own can get scary, but my bro is usually about.
> 
> also, in the pic there is a smith aswell as the normal bar, we have now taken this off, as it was never used and just got on the way when spotting ect.
> 
> ...


I love it mate...

I wanna put a hot chick on your bench and hit her back door .

Have you ever had sex on it mate ?


----------

